

Heyzap growing fast (YC 09) - savrajsingh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/19/heyzap-shows-fast-growth-with-its-embeddable-casual-game-widget/

======
immad
<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/72/game_play_minutes.png> <\- They didn't post the
nice graph :)

~~~
judegomila
We like graphs...

~~~
ivankirigin
To represent growth, you should show the derivative.

~~~
Shamiq
Yea, an increasing derivative with respect to time is sexy.

Preliminary job well done, guys.

------
vlad
Congratulations! I think this shows the benefit of being a YCombinator company
and getting lots of press because of it, starting with TechCrunch. As some
have noted, the company simply takes the feed from
<http://www.mochiads.com/publishers.html> and allows users to insert a snippet
of html containing embed code for that game (with heyzap's affiliate id) onto
their site. On the other hand, it's that kind of simple idea that all one
needs for the first version, and also proof that one really doesn't know what
to expect from the media and the users until they launch, and so the only way
to know how the market will truly respond is to create and release something.

~~~
immad
We pull games from Kongregate, AddictinGames and others too, we also let game
developers upload games. The game content is already out there we are most
aggressive in making sure we have all the best games.

We focus completely on publishers, which no one else is doing and where we
innovate. Our API and contextualized games adds to this capability. More
coming.

------
vaksel
i don't see why they compare you guys to kongregate and addicting games. Or
did they come out with a widget too?

~~~
judegomila
Great point. The comparison is not right, we are a publisher focused company,
we are not building a destination site.

Different product, different strategy, similar content. We do love both
companies though for different reasons.

No widgets out from any of the other players.

------
gustaf
awesome, congrats guys

